# This afternoons snack!!  Fresh Gulf shrimp stuffed with fresh Gulf crab meat and wrapped in Fpnmf ba



## fpnmf (Jul 3, 2011)

OK this is it for the cooking today!!

The butts are resting happily in the cooler and waiting the pull.  Prolly 2 hours from now...I need a nap!

The Woman cleaned, and stuffed the shrimp and wrapped them in my latest bacon.

After I took the butts out I opened all vents (and cranked the guru to 350) on the WSM.

They looked done in about 10 or less minutes!

These are good!! Really good!














Have a great day folks!!

  Craig


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice finish to your smoke!  Thanks for the post!

I've had terrible luck smoking shrimp, but I think your idea of cranking up the heat is the ticket.  Mine have always come out of the smoker rubbery.  Off the grill, they come out great.  There's always something to learn...


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 3, 2011)

Yup the higher temp did the job...she is very particular about cooked shrimp..she loves these so it is way good here!!

  CRaig


----------



## meateater (Jul 3, 2011)

That's what I was waiting for!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 3, 2011)

This sounds like my knid of meal! Do you butterfly the shrimp to add the crab or is the crab wrapped in the bacon on the outside of the shrimp?


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 3, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> This sounds like my knid of meal! Do you butterfly the shrimp to add the crab or is the crab wrapped in the bacon on the outside of the shrimp?


Thanks!

She butterflied them and stuffed the crabmeat...

  Craig


----------



## venture (Jul 3, 2011)

Three goodies in one bite!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokingnks (Jul 3, 2011)

Those look delicious!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks good Craig


----------



## boykjo (Jul 3, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks good Craig




X2


----------



## daveomak (Jul 3, 2011)

Craig there is nuttin I can add to what the others have said except......you're torturing  me. Dave


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2011)

Great end to a great day Craig! I just put my brisket and butts to bed in the fridge, but didn't have any great looking shrimp to finish up the day on my WSM.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks Great, Nice Job...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

WOO HOO! Awesome Craig!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

  Have a happy 4th!!

  Craig


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love me some shrimp! Happy 4th


----------



## keymaster (Jul 4, 2011)

Those shrimp look awesome, They'd even be good for breakfast with some eggys and hashbrowns


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks guys...those are mainly hers...hahahahaha they are tasty!!

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 4, 2011)

S-T-O-P!

Every day something new

I can't take it anymore!

TJ


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!! happy 4th


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 3, 2011)

OK this is it for the cooking today!!

The butts are resting happily in the cooler and waiting the pull.  Prolly 2 hours from now...I need a nap!

The Woman cleaned, and stuffed the shrimp and wrapped them in my latest bacon.

After I took the butts out I opened all vents (and cranked the guru to 350) on the WSM.

They looked done in about 10 or less minutes!

These are good!! Really good!














Have a great day folks!!

  Craig


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice finish to your smoke!  Thanks for the post!

I've had terrible luck smoking shrimp, but I think your idea of cranking up the heat is the ticket.  Mine have always come out of the smoker rubbery.  Off the grill, they come out great.  There's always something to learn...


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 3, 2011)

Yup the higher temp did the job...she is very particular about cooked shrimp..she loves these so it is way good here!!

  CRaig


----------



## meateater (Jul 3, 2011)

That's what I was waiting for!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 3, 2011)

This sounds like my knid of meal! Do you butterfly the shrimp to add the crab or is the crab wrapped in the bacon on the outside of the shrimp?


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 3, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> This sounds like my knid of meal! Do you butterfly the shrimp to add the crab or is the crab wrapped in the bacon on the outside of the shrimp?


Thanks!

She butterflied them and stuffed the crabmeat...

  Craig


----------



## venture (Jul 3, 2011)

Three goodies in one bite!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokingnks (Jul 3, 2011)

Those look delicious!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks good Craig


----------



## boykjo (Jul 3, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks good Craig




X2


----------



## daveomak (Jul 3, 2011)

Craig there is nuttin I can add to what the others have said except......you're torturing  me. Dave


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2011)

Great end to a great day Craig! I just put my brisket and butts to bed in the fridge, but didn't have any great looking shrimp to finish up the day on my WSM.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks Great, Nice Job...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

WOO HOO! Awesome Craig!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

  Have a happy 4th!!

  Craig


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love me some shrimp! Happy 4th


----------



## keymaster (Jul 4, 2011)

Those shrimp look awesome, They'd even be good for breakfast with some eggys and hashbrowns


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks guys...those are mainly hers...hahahahaha they are tasty!!

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 4, 2011)

S-T-O-P!

Every day something new

I can't take it anymore!

TJ


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!! happy 4th


----------

